# Inhalt aus JTextField vergleichen



## Pacal (21. Okt 2004)

Hallo,
Ich stehe da vor einer kleinen Herausforderung, die eigentlich trivial erscheint. Also kann mir bestimmt jamand helfen:
Ich versuche den Text eines JTextField mit einem Leerstring zu vergleichen.
Ich hab schon folgendes versucht:


```
if(this.textfeld.getText()==null)
```
und

```
if(this.textfeld.getText()=="")
```

Also der Compiler zeigt keine Fehler und trotzdem springt das Programm nicht in den if-Block.
Wo liegt der Fehler  :?: 

Danke Pacal


----------



## thE_29 (21. Okt 2004)

weil ein String nicht mit arithmetischen operatoren geht!

Das wurde hier schon ziemlich oft gestellt, also hättest du ruig die suchfunktion benutzen können!


```
if(this.textfeld.getText().equals(""))
```

oder


```
if(this.textfeld.getText().compareTo("") == 0)
```


----------



## Illuvatar (21. Okt 2004)

Wobei ersteres schneller geht :wink:


----------



## abollm (21. Okt 2004)

Pacal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Im übrigen kannst du mit "null" direkt nichts ver_gleichen_.


----------



## Kerberus (21. Okt 2004)

Doch kann man 

```
Object o = new Object();

if(o != null) {
 System.out.println ("...");
}

...
```


----------



## abollm (21. Okt 2004)

Kerberus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Doch kann man
> 
> ```
> Object o = new Object();
> ...



Du kannst lesen?


----------



## Illuvatar (21. Okt 2004)

Ich kann lesen, und bin dennoch der Meinung, dass man jede nicht-primitivvariable mit null vergleichen kann. ???:L


----------



## thE_29 (21. Okt 2004)

Du kannst vergleichen ob die Variable selber null ist

Also wenn du kein new drauf gemacht hast oder sie einfach null ist :bae:

Aber eine getText Funktion wird dir niemals null zurücliefern (es sei den du gibst null zurück wenn bei dir was leer ist, aber das wäre net gerade schlau..)


----------



## Pacal (22. Okt 2004)

Erstmal danke. Auch für den Tip mit der Suchfnktion. Werde ich beim nächsten Mal versuchen.


----------

